# Coming off of Klonopin



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

So I have been on a tirate schedule to come off or at least drastically down on my klonopin. I had been taking .25 mg 3 times a day. Honestly, I was numbed out all of the time. I am seeing a cognative behavioral therapist and she suggested that it is attributing to my dp symptoms. I have to agree. I've cut out 16% of my dose so far and I feel a huge difference. The klonopin still has a numbing effect on me for the first few hours but there are now periods between doses where it wears off. In those periods, I feel better. I feel real and honestly, it's starting to get to the point where I don't want to take my next dose. When I first started klonopin, I would take it as needed for massive panic attacks. I remember in those early days that it would take about 3 days of not taking it and then I would feel better, more "normal". So my hope is that if back then, when I could remember normal, being off the klonopin helped me to feel normal, it will help me now, when I don't remember what normal feels like. Ultimately, I would like to have it around just for panic attacks and not be dependent on it.

So anyway, thought I would share my progress so far.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

tinyfairypeople said:


> So I have been on a tirate schedule to come off or at least drastically down on my klonopin. I had been taking .25 mg 3 times a day. Honestly, I was numbed out all of the time. I am seeing a cognative behavioral therapist and she suggested that it is attributing to my dp symptoms. I have to agree. I've cut out 16% of my dose so far and I feel a huge difference. The klonopin still has a numbing effect on me for the first few hours but there are now periods between doses where it wears off. In those periods, I feel better. I feel real and honestly, it's starting to get to the point where I don't want to take my next dose. When I first started klonopin, I would take it as needed for massive panic attacks. I remember in those early days that it would take about 3 days of not taking it and then I would feel better, more "normal". So my hope is that if back then, when I could remember normal, being off the klonopin helped me to feel normal, it will help me now, when I don't remember what normal feels like. Ultimately, I would like to have it around just for panic attacks and not be dependent on it.
> 
> So anyway, thought I would share my progress so far.


just be careful coming of klonopin.I got off 1.5 mg too fast and ended up in the hospital for 2 months.
go as slow as you need to.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

3.5mg Clonazepam and 1mg Alprazolam (Xanax). Im so fucked (Im probably repeating myself, I usually post in threads about Klonopin). But I might have been even more fucked if it werent for these meds when I first started taking them. Although it is unfortunate that I am at these relatively high dosages. Gonna be a bitch to quit. I went from 4mg to 3.5mg Clonazepam in like 3 months. No withdrawal effects that I can pinpoint, but it takes alot of time. I think you are supposed to withdraw 0.125mg every 3 days. In other words one fourth of a 0.5mg pill every 3 days.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

I was told 8% of your dose every two weeks. For me that is like .125 mg. So I reduced down .125 mg and did that dose for two weeks and just went down another .125 mg.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Cant be too careful.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I was told 8% of your dose every two weeks. For me that is like .125 mg. So I reduced down .125 mg and did that dose for two weeks and just went down another .125 mg.


No.
0,125 mg is not 8% but in fact 16,5% of the regular dosage you were taking (0,750 mg daily).In my opinion,you are tappering off too quickly.
8% of 0,75 mg is 0,0625 mg meaning a quarter of a 0,250 mg pill.
0,125 mg is a half of a 0,250 mg pill.Anyway,if you are not feeling any withdrawal symptoms so far,please carry on,but if you start feeling withdrawal symptoms,you should then start tappering off just a quarter of a 0,250 mg pill every two weeks and not a half of it. 
Please take this information in consideration so that you can avoid real health problems.

All the best and good luck


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I went off benzos after using them for 3 years. When I quit I was on 1 mg klonopin. I went to rehab and they had me quit all together but I also took depakote, an anti-seizure med for 30 days and something called trazadone for sleep for 60 days. I consider myself lucky for getting to go to rehab (for other drug related problems) because I didn't think it was possible to get off benzos all together and even when i weened myself down from 8 mg of xanax when i got to .5 i just couldn't kick it. The first 30 days were rough and then it got better from there. I have been off them for about 4.5 months and am soooo thankful to be benzo free. What really helped me was being in an environment (rehab) where I was constantly busy and constantly around people. Keeping busy really helped get my mind off things, but also you don't want to overdo it or you will get worn out really easily. Just take it one day at a time and do things at a comfortable pace. There was this one girl at my rehab who was coming off 40 mg xanax/ day. Obviously she was buying them off the street, but shit! can you imagine? Well anyways I just wanted to share my experience and say it is definitely possible to come off benzos. Since I've been off them I've been a lot less lazy, I've had more energy, can think a little better, and have a normal sex drive again!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Another good benzo discussion, here on the site:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/21126-benzo-withdrawl/page__gopid__188417&#entry188417


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Mario said:


> No.
> 0,125 mg is not 8% but in fact 16,5% of the regular dosage you were taking (0,750 mg daily).In my opinion,you are tappering off too quickly.
> 8% of 0,75 mg is 0,0625 mg meaning a quarter of a 0,250 mg pill.
> 0,125 mg is a half of a 0,250 mg pill.Anyway,if you are not feeling any withdrawal symptoms so far,please carry on,but if you start feeling withdrawal symptoms,you should then start tappering off just a quarter of a 0,250 mg pill every two weeks and not a half of it.
> ...


I said I thought it was LIKE .125 MG. I'm not sure exactly what it is. I worked out the tirate schedule on another thread and can't clearly remember the exact dosage.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I said I thought it was LIKE .125 MG. I'm not sure exactly what it is. I worked out the tirate schedule on another thread and can't clearly remember the exact dosage.


Ah,ok.Anyway,just take care,if you start feeling any withdrawal symptoms , i would suggest you to tapper it off slower
Good Luck


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Slow is the way to go, my mom knew someone who stopped all her meds at once without telling her doc and they found her in a noose a couple days later.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

What sort of withdrawal symptoms did you guys that weaned off benzos get? Just curious.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I went off benzos after using them for 3 years. When I quit I was on 1 mg klonopin. I went to rehab and they had me quit all together but I also took depakote, an anti-seizure med for 30 days and something called trazadone for sleep for 60 days. I consider myself lucky for getting to go to rehab (for other drug related problems) because I didn't think it was possible to get off benzos all together and even when i weened myself down from 8 mg of xanax when i got to .5 i just couldn't kick it. The first 30 days were rough and then it got better from there. I have been off them for about 4.5 months and am soooo thankful to be benzo free. What really helped me was being in an environment (rehab) where I was constantly busy and constantly around people. Keeping busy really helped get my mind off things, but also you don't want to overdo it or you will get worn out really easily. Just take it one day at a time and do things at a comfortable pace. There was this one girl at my rehab who was coming off 40 mg xanax/ day. Obviously she was buying them off the street, but shit! can you imagine? Well anyways I just wanted to share my experience and say it is definitely possible to come off benzos. Since I've been off them I've been a lot less lazy, I've had more energy, can think a little better, and have a normal sex drive again!


What kind of stuff were you busy with?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Inzom said:


> What kind of stuff were you busy with?


I was in rehab so a typical day for me was wake up at 6:30. Go to an NA meeting from 7-8. Breakfast/shower. Go to groups til 12. Groups consisted of therapy, accupuncture, massage, discussion, all sorts of stuff. Eat lunch. Go back to groups/gym until 4. Eat dinner and go to another NA meeting from 7-8. Then chill until 10 or 11. I also lived with 10 other people so I was always around people. I don't know how I would have done it without rehab honestly.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm titrating / lowering my k-pin now.
The funny thing about me is I can tell whether I'm dissociated or depersonalized - big f difference.

I'm on 2.5 mg of k pin and have been for a few years...(along with luvox and lamictal)

Neway, I thought that it may be contributing to DISSOCIATIVE symptoms (NOT DP...I STILL HAVE DPD) and lowering it slightly may help with me focusing a little more, sleeping less, and who knows ??

I'm scheduled to decrease .5 mg every two weeks...fast.

I know...and I'm already seeing an increase in severe dpd spells....

With the combination of meds I've been on i can be dpd free for hours (with a slight amount), or have severe dpd, a light amount, etc. point being, it comes and goes...now its starting to come a little more often...its hard to tell though...gonna stick it out...


----------

